# Suche Trails um Ansbach



## Ghost-Boy (19. Februar 2008)

Wie der Titel schon sagt , suche paar flowige Singeltrails oder Downhillstrecken in und um Ansbach . Wohne seit einem Jahr hier , habe aber leider noch nichts gutes gefunden. Könnt mir ja mal ein paar Tips und Anregungen geben wo man da am besten sucht .


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Februar 2008)

Also, ich habe zwei Jahre lang in Ansbach gewohnt und kann mich noch ein ein paar Strecken erinnern. 
Es gibt einige schöne Sachen oben im Wald bei der Kaserne und oben bei den Weihern. Einen tollen (wenn auch kurzen) Trail gibt es auch, wenn Du die Dombachstraße stadtauswärts fährst und dann den linken Weg in den Wald nimmst und nicht den am Kindergarten entlang. Diesen Weg (ich meine, dass der Weg "Teufelsgrabenweg" heißt) fährst Du immer geradeaus, bis er sich verengt und scheinbar aufhört. Hier beginnt der Singletrail, eine Schneise zwischen den Büschen hindurch, die aber nach einigen Metern breiter wird und in eine relativ steile, steinige Auffahrt übergeht. 
Außerdem gibt es noch einen Trail, wenn Du vor dem Waldeingang um 90° nach links abbiegst, direkt neben dem Haus. Dieser Weg führt Dich hoch in den Wald und Du kommst in der Nähe vom Rewe oben bei den Kasernen raus und kannst gleich die umliegenden Waldstücke erkunden.
Das Ziegelwerk ist übrigens auch ein guter Startpunkt, hier habe ich auch öfter ein paar Biker getroffen, die mir Tipps geben konnten.
Ach ja, oben auf dem Mülldeponieberg beim Tierheim gibt es eine Dirtjumpanlange und den Berg runter eine Strecke mit einigen Sprüngen und Steilkurven. Gebaut haben das Teil die Jungs vom Drahtesel, vielleicht einfach dort mal nachfragen.
Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Das "Radhaus" bietet jeden Samstag (wenn ich das noch richtig weiß) gemeinsame Ausfahrten an, da solltest Du auch einiges mitnehmen können.
Und noch was: Im Wald rechts von der großen Straße, die nach Lehrberg führt,  gibt es auch ein paar schöne Trails. Einfach mal den Feldweg hochfahren und auf Entdeckungstour gehen!

Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Februar 2008)

Erst mal danke für die vielen Tips , glaub ich bin die nächsten Tage mit erkunden baschäftigt Welche Weier meinst du ?Sind die auch an der Kaserne ,meinst du die in Meinhardswinden?


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Februar 2008)

Ob der Ortsteil Meinhardswinden heißt, kann ich Dir jetzt auf Anhieb gar nicht sagen. Obwohl, doch, das kommt hin. 
Auf jeden Fall meine ich die Weiher oben quasi gegenüber vom Rewe usw., also auch oben am Berg bei den Kasernen am Waldrand. 

Ist das so verständlicher? Falls nicht, dann frag einfach nochmal nach. 


P.s.: Mir ist eben noch was eingefallen. Du fährst in die Blumenstraße und dann hinter den Häusern vorbei ans Ende der Straße und dann links den Berg hoch. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit kommst Du an eine Schotterauffahrt, die Du ebenfalls hochfährst. Jetzt befindest Du Dich hinter den Meinhardswindener Kasernen auf einem Pfad durch den Wald, der Dein Torque zwar kaum beeindrucken wird, aber dennoch nett und allemal besser ist, als die Hauptstraße den Berg hochzukurbeln. Diesen Trail erreichst Du übrigens auch,  wenn Du den Weg hinter dem Haus am Ende der Dombachstraße hochfährst.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## frontlinepunk (11. März 2008)

hey servus!

ich wohne selber in ansbach, downhill- und freeridetechnisch isset hier ja soweit ich weiß nicht so der hammer. 
den spot beim tierheim kennst du sicherlich, oder?

wenn du mal bock hast, schau vorbei oder meld dich mal o.ä. in lehrberg geht auch noch n bissl was. außerdem fahre ich öfter mal mitm auto nach nbg zum schmausenbuck zum freeriden.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. März 2008)

Servus , ja Tierheim kenn ich bin da in Lehrberg auch schon mal an paar so Hügeln vorbei geradelt . Bin zurzeit auch öfters am Hesselberg gibts auch paar lustige Singeltrails .
Ja wennst mal wieder Radelst würd ich mich gern mal mit anschließen , hätt auch mal lust auf Nürnberg hab da schon mal was von Zabotrails gehört . 
Meld dich bei mir wenn was am Start is


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. März 2008)

alles klar, wird gemacht. die meißte zeit bin ich aber wahrscheinlich oben bei den trails.

alles andere wird erst nach ostern wieder was :-(
und nen dämpfer brauche ich ja auch noch :-(


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. März 2008)

Du meinst Tierheim die Dirttrails ? Wenn ich mal zeit hab schau ich da auch mal vorbei. 
Aber sonst meld dich bei mir


----------



## frontlinepunk (13. März 2008)

genau die meine ich ;-)

jep, bis dennchen... gerade ist das wetter ja wohl der oberbullshit!


----------



## Tob! (21. September 2008)

Hi ho, 
bin Ansbacher... und war vor ner Woche in Osternohe und bin da auch einem Ansbacher übern weg gelaufen... haben Handynummern sogar ausgetauscht, nur hab ich "Dödel" die Anrufliste gelöscht und somit die angeklingelte Nummer verloren.
Jetzt wollt ich mal Fragen ob einer von euch der Jenige war, oder aber einen Ansbacher kennt der in Eyb (seit ca.1,5 Jahren) wohnt und des ofteren in Osternohe unterwegs ist?!

Zum Thema noch nen kleinen Tip:
Schaut mal in/um/bei/nach Dombach... bzw. meldet euch bei mir


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. September 2008)

Hey, 
das war ich.Und wie wars in Osternohe?Bin am Wochenende mal durch Dombach gefahren mit dem Endurobike, hab da was auf der rechtenseite gesehen.Schaut ja ganz Lustig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tob! (22. September 2008)

Jippijeah - wusst ichs doch, dass das Forum zu mehr gut als man denkt

Osternohe war ich ja da des erste mal und muss sagen, ... is NICE dort - mir gefällts tierisch! Liegt aber auch dran, dass ich als "NorthShore-Fetischist" gut auf meine Kosten komm 
Danke nochmal für die Karte! - wie gehts dem Bike? bzw. dir?

Definier "auf der rechtenseite gesehen" mal bitte bisschen genauer!? von Ansbach raus nach Elpersdorf oder umgekehrt?
Evtl. das hier? http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4966832/Unoffizieller_Trailer_Biken_in_Dombach_II_V_3_2


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. September 2008)

Ja genau das hab ich gemeint. Naja mir gehts super aber meinem Dämpfer nicht so, warte noch auf ne Antwort von Motopiktan.


----------



## Tob! (22. September 2008)

Dann haste ja meinen "Spielplatz" (wobei's nur n kleines Segment ist, den es bei mir gibt) entdeckt - wohn übrigens direkt gegenüber in dem Haus... 
Beim Nächsten mal einfach vorbeigucken und nach Tobi fragen 

Bzw. wenn deine Kiste wieder funzt dann können wir gern mal an nem Nachmittag/Abend n Ründchen drehn, da kann ich dir den ein oder anderen "Spot" bei uns zeigen. NorthShort-Dirt-SingleTrail... 
Meld dich einfach via PN, ICQ, Email -> müsste ja im Profil stehn.


----------



## chase_ (2. Oktober 2008)

Tach,

irgendwie sind alle da die man irgendwo her kennt.
komm aus Lehrberg. ahh. bin auch der miterbauer der lines in Lehrberg wovon frontlinepunk berichtet hat (Mojo du warst doch noch gar nicht am start in Lehrberg, wird mal zeit und ebenfalls tobi...man man). Schmaußenbuck in Nbg kann ich sehr empfehlen bin selbst fast jedes Wochenende dort. Naja und ansonsten bin ich auch an der Strecke am Tierheim, muss schließlich auch sein um seine technischen skills zu verbessern.


Gruß


----------



## Tob! (2. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

du auch hier?! was für ein Zufall
Joa, will heuer aufjedenfall nochmal(e) nach Osternohe, wie siehts aus? - hat ja bis jetzt nie geklappt mit dir zu fahren...
Mich hats nur vor ner Woche zerlegt und hab mir irgendwie meinen rechten Daumen stärker in Mitleidenschaft gezogen - aufjedenfall meinte der Arzt nachm Röntgen, "gebrochen ist er nicht, aber definitiv verstauch, geprellt und überstreckt gewesen, wahrscheinlich war er ausgerenkt" ... war n richtiger blauer Hänchenschenkel.
Aber er hängt noch dran!  und biken geht auch wieder... zwar nicht schmerzfrei, aber was tut man nicht alles!?


----------



## frontlinepunk (10. Oktober 2008)

hey chase!
stimmt wohl, tut mir übrigens nochmal leid, dass ich dich damals versetzt habe, aber wenn der postmann klingelt und ein neues bike im zimmer steht, dann möchte man das einfahren. und da sind die trails in ansbach besser geeignet gewesen, als die lehrberger sachen!

ich kenne euch noch nicht, seltsam seltsam...
studenten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tob! (10. Oktober 2008)

frontlinepunk schrieb:


> hey chase!
> stimmt wohl, tut mir übrigens nochmal leid, dass ich dich damals versetzt habe, aber wenn der postmann klingelt und ein neues bike im zimmer steht, dann möchte man das einfahren. und da sind die trails in ansbach besser geeignet gewesen, als die lehrberger sachen!
> 
> ich kenne euch noch nicht, seltsam seltsam...
> studenten?



Ich kenn dich dafür, ...vom sehen... glaub ich zumindest
Bin an der Mülldeponie ehr selten, damals mit meinem schwarzen Bikeman Gral noch öfter. Und da hab ich das Stinky von deinen PIX plus Fahrer, welcher du wahrscheinlich bist, schon des öfteren gesehen.

Student bin ich nicht, bzw. noch nicht... bin derzeit dabei meine Ausbildung als Industriemechaniker zu beenden.


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. Oktober 2008)

;-)

allet klärchen! hilft mir nicht weite :-(


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (31. März 2014)

Hey ich suche Leute mit denen ich Downhill in Ansbach fahren kann. Bin ich bei euch richtig?


----------



## chase_ (31. März 2014)

Grüß Dich,

schau mal am Mittwoch gegen 18:00 an unsere Vereinsstrecke, Mittwochs sind immer die meisten Leute oben und viele davon fahren auch Downhill. Falls Du das Gelände noch nicht kennst, hier der Link: http://www.teamdrahtesel.de/ .

ride on,
christoph


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (1. April 2014)

Ja ich kenne das Gelände und den Verein. Ich bin aber unter der Woche auf der Arbeit und deshalb nur am Wochenende zu Hause. Ich würde am Wochenende mithelfen zu bauen oder dann auch zu fahren.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (3. April 2014)

Jemand Lust am Wochenende biken zu gehen?


----------



## Ben90 (19. April 2014)

hiho alle zusammen. 
bin zwar nicht hier aus der Gegend jedoch sehr oft hier bei meiner Freundin. zum einen würde ich liebend gerne mein mtb mitnehmen und auch hier mal fahren. habe auch schon die ein oder andere strecke gesehen. ihr vom drahteselteam, seid ihr auch am Wochenende oben? würde gerne mal zusehen kommen. und zum anderen weiß jemand wer für den trail oberhalb von der bernadette Wiese zuständig is? bin heute mal mitn Hund abgelaufen und muss sagen die sieht geil aus =) danke für ne Antwort bis die tage.


----------



## twixter1987 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs, ich gehöre auch zu dem haufen von den Drahtesel Jungs. Wie chase schon schrieb ist am Mittwoch ab spätestens 18 Uhr an der Strecke am Tierheim immer was los. Ich bin selbstverständlich auch immer dabei. An einem schönen Wochenende ist schon auch jemand oben an zu treffen. Zur Zeit bauen wir unsere BOX wieder auf. 5x5m und 2,5m hoch. Wird wieder Lustig . Paar Jungs von uns haben jetzt auch eine ich würde mal sagen Slopestyle Line den hang runter gebaut. Einfach mal Mittwochs vorbei kommen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (4. Mai 2014)

Ja das war ich mit meinen Kumpels.  Wollen da auch noch weng mehr daraus machen. Mal schauen was wir in Zukunft noch so aufbauen können. Gruß Flo


----------



## slrzo (4. Mai 2014)

Da muss ich wohl demnächst mal wieder runterstolpern, soweit meine miese Fahrtechnik es zulässt. 
Habe heute nur gesehen, dass es ne riesige Schneise 5m weiter hinten in den Wald rein gibt. Übertreibts aber nicht mit zu wilden Bauwerken.

Am Bocksberg bin ich heute auch vorbeigekommen, da lagen aber ganz oben einige Äste beim Einstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (5. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass wir keine Paletten mit Schrauben und Nägeln im Wald haben wollen (war der Fall), das gefällt dem Förster garnicht. Es handelt sich um keine offizielle Strecke. Gebaut wird nur damit was der Wald hergibt und nach Fahrkönnen. Alles ist aber mit nem normalen Fully machbar, Dhler sind too much und bei den engen Kurven eher von Nachteil.
Versucht euch bitte so unaufällig, wie möglich zu verhalten, das heißt freundlich andere Waldnutzer grüßen und schon im Vorfeld abbremsen und übervorsichtig und in Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei fahren und bitte nicht "cool" im Wald Geschweige denn, auf den Schotterweg rausdriften, das erregt nur unötiges Aufsehen.
Bitte tratscht nicht überall rum, wo was los ist und bitte auch nicht in den Radläden. Wenn es einen Unfall gibt von unerfahrenen erregt das nur Aufsehen. Hab schon mit einem gesprochen der dort gestürzt war.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (9. Mai 2014)

bitte löschen


----------



## Tingltanglbob (9. Mai 2014)

bitte löschen


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (9. Mai 2014)

@Tingltanglbob: Na da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt drauf. Wenn du ein Problem damit hast dann sag oder schreibe es mir persönlich, aber schreib es nicht ins Forum sodass es jeder lesen kann. Da werde ich auch noch ein Wort mit dir zu reden haben.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (9. Mai 2014)

Leider muss ich dir sagen das es einfach nur Dumm ist von dir in kompletter Downhill Montur durch ein Stadnahes Waldgebiet zu heizen und dann auch noch Fotos davon ins Netz zu stellen!

Frag an den Checker, wie soll ich denn sonst durch den Wald fahren?


----------



## FeliXtreme (9. Mai 2014)

Leute macht euch nicht verrückt...
Tingltanglbob meinte wohl nur dass zu viel ist mit voller Dhmontur also Chersy und Goggle zu fahren. Das kann für Passanten schon befremdlich wirken. Ich selbst fahre zwar ohne Goggele und Chersy (damit nur im Park) aber mit Integralhelm, aus Sicherheitsgründen. Manchmal hänge ich den Helm auf dem Schotterweg auch an den Lenker.
Und klar sind dhler dazu gebaut am boden zu kleben und knallen über kleine Sprünge einfach drüber bzw. schlucken sie weg, das kann schon sein, dass dann der Sprung leidet, aber dann muss man sich eben zusammensetzen und persönlich darüber reden.

@Tingltanglbob
Bei der Bwiese geht ja auch was. Hast du den professionell gebauten Sprung aus wetterfestem holz dort gebaut Tingeltangel?, wenn du meinst, dass du dort baust?
Ich weiß nicht, ob wir genug Leute sind, dass es sich lohnt eine legale Strecke zu bekommen wo wir bauen dürfen die eine sehr gute Lage hat. Es gibt ja den Mtbrundweg um Ansbach aber die Mtb-Teilstücke würden unseren Ansprüchen nicht genügen. Wäre zwar toll, aber ich finds im Moment ganz ok, wenn es nicht so den Streckenrummel gibt, wie in Nürnberg beim Tiergarten.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (9. Mai 2014)

Bitte löschen


----------



## slrzo (9. Mai 2014)

Für eine richtige legale Strecke fehlt meiner Meinung nach die Masse an Fahrern. Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wo solch eine Strecke hingebaut werden könnte. Immerhin sollte die auch ruhig etwas länger sein.
Die Teile vom MTB Rundkurs die ich kenne (z.B. von Kreuzeiche bis nach Meinhardswinden) sind so naja... 

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt noch nie jemand in voller Montur entgegen gekommen. Ich besitze sowas auch nicht. Aber auf den normalen Wegen ist sowas wirklich Overkill und da würde ich als Passant auch erstmal doof gucken. Für viele sieht das einfach befremdlich aus, da man seinem gegenüber einfach nicht ins Gesicht schauen und nur schwer abwägen kann was derjenige als nächstes macht.


----------



## HobeDere-Flo (9. Mai 2014)

Also ich kann nur für mich sprechen. 
Ich habe meinen Helm nur an wenn ich runder fahre.Ja ich fahre mit voller Montour, heißt bei mir Hose, Triko,Knee Guard, Helm mit Brille und Handschuhe.
Beim hin fahren an die Strecke und beim hochschieben setzte ich den Helm nicht auf. Wenn ich aber runder fahre ist es mir scheiß egal was die Leute von mir denken weil da geht es alleine um meine Sicherheit und wenn ich an der Strecke bin und es hat jemand nicht den Helm auf und hat so gut wie keine Protektoren an, dann will ich auch nicht dass der MTBler auf meiner Strecke fährt. Ich habe auch bis jetzt noch nie Probleme deswegen gehabt. Also lassen wir mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf.
Wenn man bei den Leuten vorbei fährt und sie nett Grüßt macht man eh alles richtig und die Leute lassen einen auch in Ruhe. So sind meine Erfahrungen. Es mag Leute geben die das nicht gerne sehen oder die es stört. Ich kann aber nicht immer nur auf solche "Grandler" Rücksicht nehemen. 
Jeder von uns kennt die Problematik mit den Fußgängern oder Spazieren, und ich denke das jeder Versucht mit den Leute freundlich Umzugehen und evtl. suchen ja manchmal die Leute sogar den Kontakt zu einem weil es Sie interessiert. Das Problem an den Strecken ist nicht wie wir runder fahren sondern wie wir sie bauen und pflegen. Werden Nägel verwendet, schleifen wir Bretter oder Paletten mit in den Wald, lassen wir leere Flaschen oder Müll rumliegen oder werden Bäume /Äste beschädigt oder sogar umgemacht regen sich die Leute mehr auf als wenn jemanden mit einem Helm auf dem Kopf an den Leuten vorbei fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extremee (16. März 2016)

Servus Leute! Wie ich hier jetzt gesehen habe, gibt es in Ansbach doch Mountainbiker. Ich studiere seit Oktober in Ansbach und kenne bisher noch keine Trails. Hätte jemand Lust mal Biken zu gehen?  Fahre sowohl als auch Enduro und Downhill. Würde mich freuen, wenn es noch Biker in Ansbach gibt


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. April 2016)

Servus: Check das: http://www.teamdrahtesel.de/


----------



## Kehayov (26. September 2016)

Hallo ich bin neu in die Web Seite und ich mag auch voll fahrrad fahren mit freunde Downhill und so weiter.
Wenn jemand will mit fahren ja wenn sich kennt kann mal fahren in verschiedene strecken.
Viele grüße Kehayov.

Schreibt mal einfach von Facebook oder von hier.
Facebook- Ali Kehayov


----------

